
Could 3D Holograms Replace Your Computer Screen? - randomerr
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-07-18/could-3d-holograms-replace-your-computer-screen
======
randomerr
I would say no way. You arm get to tired and you don;t any real hepatic
feedback. There's something about 'feeling' a keyboard or screen that humans
need.

Whatever happened to Minority Report's technology predictions?

[https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/sep/18/minority-...](https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/sep/18/minority-
reports-technology-gestural-control-leap-motion)

